# Need help setting x over for my system please



## happy123 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi

I'm new to home theater & need some help on what would be the best x over freq for my sub & receiver.

Sub is a velodyne eq max 10inch which has x over between 40-135hz

Receiver is pioneer 527 with x over settings of 50,80,100,150, 200hz

Am using kilpsch quintet sats that bottom out at 120hz

Thanks very much


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

Since the AVR is handling bass management (incl. crossover), the sub's crossover settings doesn't matter. Given that your speakers only extend down to 120Hz, use the 150Hz crossover setting in your AVR.

-- Edit --
I just had a look at the Velodyne's owner's manual and although it does talk about bypassing the sub's crossover if required, it also seems to indicate that the sub's crossover i) cannot be defeated and ii) maxes out at 135Hz.

If this is the case, you'll have either a 20Hz hole (120Hz - 100Hz) in FR if you set your AVR's crossover to 100Hz, or a 15Hz hole if you set the AVR's crossover to 150Hz (150Hz - 135Hz).

Hopefully someone can confirm whether the sub's crossover can, in fact, be defeated.


----------

